# Anyone know where I can get a new BBQ/SMOKER



## roger carv (Dec 7, 2004)

I am looking for a used or a good deal on a new pull behind BBQ/SMOKER. Anyone know where I can look online??? I would like to have one that is on a trailer to take to different locations


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

If you are looking for used Craigslist is your friend... You may have to drive a ways to get something you really want.


----------

